# John Deere 6400 tractor



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been looking at buying a 6400 or 6300, but seems like a lot of the guys that I am talking to have spent some money keeping them going.
These are less than 4000 hour tractors with $5000 spent on Tranny work or $4000 redoing the brakes.
Is this common?
I have always like the German built JDs, thought they were hard to beat.


----------



## Wyoming (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know about everyone else, but I have a 6400 with 8,000 hrs and have never put anything but fluids and filters into it. Ours has been great.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Wyoming said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I have a 6400 with 8,000 hrs and have never put anything but fluids and filters into it. Ours has been great.


Thanks, thats good to hear!!!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

If possible you should consider the 10 seriies over the 00 series. They are a little bit newer and they have the updates in the tranny that used to be fairly problematic fot some people... also more exprnsive


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

My neighbors have a FWA 6400 with a loader and run the heck out of it. I know they bought it lightly used and have put several thousand hours on it pulling a JD hydro rake and a Sitrex 14 wheel rake as well as doing all the loading of 5X6 bales with it. Never heard of a complaint from them over it. I'm pretty sure I saw them pull a JD568 baler with it on occasion a few times as well.


----------

